# Gold Inlay question



## greenchicken (Jan 30, 2012)

I sometime use strips from aluminum cans in my pen laminations.  It produces a nice silver line.

Anyone have a suggestion if I wanted a gold color?  Maybe I can find paper-thin brass?


----------



## hebertjo (Jan 30, 2012)

...and you can!

Whimsie Studio Craft Metal & Tools. Sheet & Wire in Copper, Aluminum, Brass & Nickel


----------



## studioso (Jan 31, 2012)

You can get shimming material in many thicknesses at many big industrial supplies stores.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 31, 2012)

Most hobby shops have sheets of brass, copper and aluminum


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 1, 2012)

McMasrter Carr, Travers, or Granger should have a fine selction of what you are looking for.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Used brass a couple times and it looks really nice.


----------



## Rich L (Feb 2, 2012)

You make some nice pens - why not try real gold leaf? Up the ante and it's not horribly expensive.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## greenchicken (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, I might just give it a try.


----------

